# any ebay questions?



## megasurplus (Dec 18, 2007)

I sell on ebay for a living and have found this site helpful and will answer as many questions from members as possible.


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Mega. :wink: 

Any questions folks :?:


----------



## Noxx (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes ! Is there a way to buy expensive lots of karat gold (from the US) then insured it to the real price and pay no customs fees/taxes ?
I know UPS was crappy with me, they charged me around 40% of the value of the item in «duty fees». USPS has been a way more friendly but there's a limit...

Any thoughts ?

Thanks


----------



## loco (Dec 18, 2007)

have you tried fedex or the newer company DHL? I know some guys shipping things back and forth use to mark light items as photo's so they weren't x-rayed and were seldom bothered. And the prefered vender was FexEx back in the day.


----------



## Lou (Dec 19, 2007)

I've had really good experiences with FedEx for international sales of expensive stuff. DHL is tops for hazmat, they give really good pricing.


----------



## megasurplus (Dec 20, 2007)

not that I know of. that is a tax/duty issue not a ebay issue, sorry.


----------

